# He's Back...



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thought this forum needed the thread for it. Congrats Cavs fans.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Can we buy some fans for this forum? I hope the bandwagoners find their way here. It's such a ****ing shame that the greatest story of the offseason has 0 replies in a team forum. 

I'm not even a Cavs fan, but I was going nuts for this. Crazy year ahead.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think bandwagoners will begin to show up as we get closer to the season.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> I think bandwagoners will begin to show up as we get closer to the season.


I honestly hope so. 

Where's AJ? I'm sure we could persuade him to follow the Cavaliers.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> I think bandwagoners will begin to show up as we get closer to the season.


I just tagged some former Cavs/Bron fans for this thread. Maybe they'll show up.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

We did have some Cavs loyalists back in the day... apparently none of them survived the post-Lebron era.

But he's back, and if I was a Cavs fan I'd be all:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I've posted a few times since Lebron left. I've been mostly posting on realcavsfans for the last few years. My posting activity has been more about a lot of the old timers I started with (non-Cavs) left as well. Good seeing a lot of you guys have stuck around: will try to post more here.


----------

